
Rocket launch will prove Earth is flat, California man says - gushie
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2017/11/23/rocket-launch-will-prove-earth-is-flat-california-man-says.html
======
sddfd
What worries me most is how so many people can believe in obviously stupid
ideas.

One would assume that some basic education is enough to debunk such crackpot
ideas yourself.

On the other hand, saying the Earth is flat and scientists, media, school
books, etc have been lying to me is a testimony to a big distrust in society.

We should all be asking ourselves where such big distrust is coming from.

~~~
stephenr
I want to see someone get the flat earthers and the antivaxxers in a room
together.

